# Hey All...



## LUCKY_13 (Sep 8, 2008)

New to this forum so just thought I'd introduce myself.

Name is Abraham. Nickname LUCKY.
I'm a 21-year-old male from Australia.
Registered Fitness Professional.

I've been involved, on and off, in Boxing for just over 4 years. 
I've been lifting weights for about 2 years, dedicated.
Also done about 1 year of Tae Kwon Do.

I have just started Krav Maga, which I hope to really dedicate my training to and make it my main art.

So yeah, will look forward to posting here.

See yaz.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## jkembry (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to MT!!!  Happy posting!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 8, 2008)

good to have you! a lot of good info on here


----------



## Mimir (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the boards.  We look forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## morph4me (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Lucky, welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy your visit.


----------



## stickarts (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome Lucky, and happy posting!


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 9, 2008)

Welcome Lucky


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2008)

Hail and well met, *Lucky*.  Nice to see another Antipodean member joining the band; increased diversity of viewpoints always works to keep things interesting :tup:.


----------



## Drac (Sep 10, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------

